

Docker Nabs VMware Guru Marianna Tessel as SVP Engineering - shykes
https://gigaom.com/2014/11/06/docker-nabs-former-vmware-guru-marianna-tessel-as-svp-of-engineering/

======
golubbe
We're thrilled to have her. See Marianna's blog post at
[http://blog.docker.com/2014/11/dockerized-by-marianna-
tessel...](http://blog.docker.com/2014/11/dockerized-by-marianna-tessel-svp-
engineering/)

